# Bark in the park Scotland



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

*This has been cross posted!*

Our good friends in fife ena & frank of second chance kennels hope to have a good turn out its a fantastic day for the dogs and owners 
Bark in the Park 2010
Sunday 26th July
10.30am to 3.30pm

Lochore Meadows Country Park, Lochgelly

Thanks to our Sponsors:

Equi-Pet
David Cant Engineering services
JW BodyShop
Speedysnaps
PhotoPoint
JBMotors
Ocean Wheels
Wiltravel
Kingdom International
D&S Services
What's On:

Various activities and events to see throughout the day, such as:
Kindom FM Roadshow from 11am - 3pm
Top Lodge Trio (Welcome to dancingdogs.co.uk - Home of Top Lodge Dancing Dogs) - if you haven't seen them on the TV or at Crufts now's your chance to see them in action.
Fun Dog Show (with a special class for Second Chance dogs)
Bernese Mountain Dog Display Team
Huskies
Quack Commandos
Agility
Royal Marine Climbing Frame
Dial a Dog Wash
Therapets
Fife Fire Brigade
Tombola
Home Baking
Balloon Race (Courtesy of Memories card shops 1 & 2)
Pet Portraits by Xpressphoto
Lots of fun things to keep the kids entertained
Various stalls
And last (but by no means least) we will be joined by Graeme Dodds who will be working his magic with the crowd!
Plus, our very own Dog Behaviourist Paul Gaughan will be on hand to help with any problems you may have with your dogs.
Will add more details as soon as we have them

Kingdom FM Roadshow, 11am - 3pm

Top Lodge Trio Dancing Dogs

We would really love to see as many of "our" dogs as possible on the day, as we would like a group photo of them all with their owners to display in the kennels!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

awwww we'll be there! keep looking for shows to take bronson for a wee day out seeing as his he has no balls and dodgy legs so cant quite hit the champ shows lol :lol: xx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

woo! cant wait!


----------



## BasenjiBaby (May 31, 2010)

Sorry but Sunday is the 25th July 2010...when is Bark In The Park?


----------



## chrissie-h (Apr 18, 2010)

Oooh I'm going! Looking forward to saying 'Hi' to some of you lot! x


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i managed to get a contact number for an entry form into the fun dog show, everything is still going ahead :thumbup:

no one has answered but i'll give it a call back later x


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aww thats the same day as the dogs trust fun day which im going too!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Ducky said:


> aww thats the same day as the dogs trust fun day which im going too!


Where is the dog trust fun day?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i managed to get a contact number for an entry form into the fun dog show, everything is still going ahead :thumbup:
> 
> no one has answered but i'll give it a call back later x


Did you ever get any details regarding the show?

Is this the show that was cancelled?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

wrong info!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Did you ever get any details regarding the show?
> 
> Is this the show that was cancelled?


noe's answering the no i was given, im gonna wring it tomorrow then give up


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

found this!

Second Chance Kennels - Sponsor a Dog


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> found this!
> 
> Second Chance Kennels - Sponsor a Dog


yep i got the contact number for an entry form from a woman i emailed on the site, but still no answer x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

What details was it you wanted to know?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Where is the dog trust fun day?


25th july at strathclyde park.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I've not been for a few years but you used to be able to sign up for the dog show on the day.

Terri


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> What details was it you wanted to know?


i wanted to enter her in the show x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i wanted to enter her in the show x


ah rite, if it is a fun dog show, usually you enter them in the classes on the day.

Usually costs a pound for each class entery


----------

